# Biggest hair clogg i have ever seen



## revenge (Jun 30, 2011)

Three feet long and two inches wide


----------



## easttexasplumb (Oct 13, 2010)

Thanks for cleaning my shower drain, dang wifes hair.


----------



## MarkToo (Dec 17, 2011)

Nice. Any bigger than that and they become self-aware...


----------



## AlbacoreShuffle (Aug 28, 2011)

There may be a gerbil in there.


----------



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

Do you charge per foot?


----------



## RealCraftsMan (Dec 27, 2011)

Thats what i was doing today....smelled like death.


----------



## Epox (Sep 19, 2010)

Wonders how many daughters living there.


----------



## revenge (Jun 30, 2011)

Funny thing it didn't smell at all lol


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

Hey Revenge, good to hear from you brother!

That reminds me that I have to go to my mother-in-laws house tomorrow to fix her clogged basin drain. 

The MIL is mid 60's and beat cancer a few years back, but she is still always shedding hair. No big deal... right?

The two Japanese border students (both girls) with LONG black hair, who constantly brush their hair in front of the mirror over said basin, different story. And then there's all the weird foreign toothpaste, hair stuff and beauty supplies. It all adds up to one nasty cocktail! 

Of course I don't mind, this woman has done more for my family and I than I could ever repay her for, but there's a reason I got into new construction, not service...

Eww!

:laughing:


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

revenge said:


> Funny thing it didn't smell at all lol


You must have a cold... :laughing:


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

Hope it's from someone head, and not somewhere else....:whistling2:


----------



## Epox (Sep 19, 2010)

Lmao I was thinking same thing. Good time for the rubber gloves.


----------



## AlbacoreShuffle (Aug 28, 2011)

Will said:


> Hope it's from someone head, and not somewhere else....:whistling2:


It may sound strange but I find hairy woman kind of sexy. :blink:


----------



## Dmaz (Jan 11, 2011)

When I moved into one of the places I rented for a while, the bathtub took 30 min to drain after a 10 minute shower. Pulled out a clog about 18 inches long. Named it fernando, and gave him a proper burial in the garbage can. Previous tenants were both girls with waist long hair.


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

revenge said:


> Three feet long and two inches wide


Looks like my ponytail after coming out of a flooded crawlspace.:laughing:


----------



## AlbacoreShuffle (Aug 28, 2011)

Widdershins said:


> Looks like my ponytail after coming out of a flooded crawlspace.:laughing:


You have a ponytail ? 

That just shattered my mental image of you.


----------



## Plumbersteve (Jan 25, 2011)

Will said:


> Hope it's from someone head, and not somewhere else....:whistling2:


ha ha you know there's curlies in there...among other...substances...


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

AlbacoreShuffle said:


> You have a ponytail ?
> 
> That just shattered my mental image of you.


I'm a musician. Of course I have a ponytail-:laughing:


----------



## Optimus Primer (May 20, 2009)

AlbacoreShuffle said:


> You have a ponytail ?
> 
> That just shattered my mental image of you.


Not mine it didn't. Well I actually pictured pig tails.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Dmaz said:


> When I moved into one of the places I rented for a while, the bathtub took 30 min to drain after a 10 minute shower. Pulled out a clog about 18 inches long. Named it fernando, and gave him a proper burial in the garbage can. Previous tenants were both girls with waist long hair.


Not quite how I would remove hair from a drain... :laughing:

Did you learn that technique from a you tube video? :laughing:


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Redwood said:


> Not quite how I would remove hair from a drain... :laughing:
> 
> Did you learn that technique from a you tube video? :laughing:
> 
> Electrical & Plumbing Repairs : How to Unclog a Bathtub Drain Without Drain-O - YouTube


 







What a colossal idiot................:laughing: 

As soon as he tells you that you'll need plumber's putty during a video that purports to exlain how to un-clog a bathtub, you know right then and there that he doesn't have the foggiest idea what he's doing......


----------



## easttexasplumb (Oct 13, 2010)

Tommy plumber said:


> What a colossal idiot................:laughing:
> 
> As soon as he tells you that you'll need plumber's putty during a video that purports to exlain how to un-clog a bathtub, you know right then he doesn't have the foggiest idea what he's doing......


 
A real plumber uses silicone right. :laughing:


----------



## Optimus Primer (May 20, 2009)

I think I would have cleaned my bath tub before I posted it all over you tube


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

easttexasplumb said:


> A real plumber uses silicone right. :laughing:


I have yet to use either removing hair from a tub drain...
I'm not sure that a real plumber would use either under those circumstances...:whistling2:


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

This was just from the first pass, the second pass had just as much hair.


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

house plumber said:


> Not mine it didn't. Well I actually pictured pig tails.


 You've been fantasizing about me?

That's kind of creepy.


----------



## AlbacoreShuffle (Aug 28, 2011)

Widdershins said:


> I'm a musician. Of course I have a ponytail-:laughing:


I'll bet your sporting the George Carlin look .:thumbup:


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

AlbacoreShuffle said:


> I'll bet your sporting the George Carlin look .:thumbup:


 I have a bit more up front and on top, but yeah, pretty close.


----------



## AlbacoreShuffle (Aug 28, 2011)

Redwood said:


> Not quite how I would remove hair from a drain... :laughing:
> 
> Did you learn that technique from a you tube video? :laughing:
> 
> Electrical & Plumbing Repairs : How to Unclog a Bathtub Drain Without Drain-O - YouTube


That guys a bleeping idiot !
I guess taking the overflow off is way more work than removing the drain.


----------



## Don The Plumber (Feb 14, 2010)

AlbacoreShuffle said:


> That guys a bleeping idiot !
> I guess taking the overflow off is way more work than removing the drain.


Maybe if he took the overflow off, & leaned way down to push that cable, really hard, through the heel like that, maybe the cable would go up, & out the overflow. Then maybe he could grab a wad of his own hair to pull out.:laughing:

Wouldn't you love to see this idiot, do that on a 2nd floor bath, especially when the rubber gasket, on bottom side of tub, cracks or falls off.:yes:


----------



## Dmaz (Jan 11, 2011)

Redwood said:


> Not quite how I would remove hair from a drain... :laughing:
> 
> Did you learn that technique from a you tube video? :laughing:
> 
> Video Link: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tlWc_qxnYik


I do new construction, not drain cleaning, and I was a first year. I could see hair wrapped around the strainer so I pulled it out. That came with it, and the drain worked fine after it. I would like to know the proper technique though, so if you happen to have a link to a video on how you'd do it, that'd be much appreciated


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

You got yourself a wall hanger there Revenge.....


----------



## Optimus Primer (May 20, 2009)

Widdershins said:


> You've been fantasizing about me?
> 
> That's kind of creepy.


Nah. When I talk to someone I can't see I visualize what I think they might look like and this is how I pictured you.


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

if you save up enough of that stuff,

you can make yourself a wig


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Dmaz said:


> I do new construction, not drain cleaning, and I was a first year. I could see hair wrapped around the strainer so I pulled it out. That came with it, and the drain worked fine after it. I would like to know the proper technique though, so if you happen to have a link to a video on how you'd do it, that'd be much appreciated


Leave the tub flange in place. Don't disturb it and risk a leak.

With visible hair like that I usually use a Mechanics Parts Retriever Tool which costs less than $5 at almost any Auto Parts Store.

When the hair is not visible remove the overflow plate then cable the drain through the overflow.


----------



## Dmaz (Jan 11, 2011)

Cool. Thanks for the info


----------



## drain docs (Jan 2, 2012)

Dmaz said:


> Cool. Thanks for the info


The advice given is perfect...


----------



## revenge (Jun 30, 2011)

I think i won the gold lol sorry idont know hiw to move pic from fon


----------



## AlbacoreShuffle (Aug 28, 2011)

revenge said:


> I think i won the gold lol sorry idont know hiw to move pic from fon


I posted it for you on the Olympic thread.:thumbsup:


----------



## PLUMBER_BILL (Oct 23, 2009)

Redwood said:


> Not quite how I would remove hair from a drain... :laughing:
> 
> Did you learn that technique from a you tube video? :laughing:
> 
> Electrical & Plumbing Repairs : How to Unclog a Bathtub Drain Without Drain-O - YouTube


Damn Red ... No wonder I can't open bath tub drains -- they never told me you had to take the strainer out. He also says shower drains can be taken out that way too. Anybody want 12 pairs channel locks with twisted handles? Oh! Those little pieces of metal that broke out what are they?


----------



## victoryplbaz (May 19, 2012)

PLUMBER_BILL said:


> Damn Red ... No wonder I can't open bath tub drains -- they never told me you had to take the strainer out. He also says shower drains can be taken out that way too. Anybody want 12 pairs channel locks with twisted handles? Oh! Those little pieces of metal that broke out what are they?


I been doing it all wrong the last 25 yrs.....why didnt i do it this way instead of going through the overflow...im so glad hes on the internet to show us how to do it right.......what a joke!


----------



## bhawk4747 (Mar 1, 2012)

Mines bigger


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

bhawk4747 said:


> Mines bigger
> 
> View attachment 18897


Kill it with fire!!!!


----------



## jc-htownplumber (Feb 29, 2012)

Should be added to the plumbing Olympics thread


----------



## TallCoolOne (Dec 19, 2010)

revenge said:


> Three feet long and two inches wide


Nasty............


----------



## TallCoolOne (Dec 19, 2010)

bhawk4747 said:


> Mines bigger
> 
> View attachment 18897


That What She Said...........:jester:


----------

